# 33 Gallon Long Tang Biotope



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have recently set up a 33L and am looking for advice on one more species to add and still keep this a pure Tang tank. I have my top choices for another species but I want to leave this totally open for as many ideas as I can get. Open water is what I am looking to fill and if I do, my plan is to shorten the height of the rocks and create more caves on the right of the tank to give the open water species an extra 2' of width to use.

This topic has been over in "Aquarium Setup" and I was urged to place the last question I posted over to this forum, if you want a bit more background here is the topic: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=299346

Here is the current tank setup






Right now I have a pair of Multis that have been recently breeding



And I just added 3 Black Calvus





What are some ideas!


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

personally I wouldn't add another fish. Your tanks isn't big enough to accommodate another rock dweller, and its too small for cyps. Just let those multies create a colony and trust me it will look great just how it is.


----------



## jgilvey (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool! Looks great! I'm getting a 33L started myself and your fish are two I want to have as well. Here's the thread if you'd like to see what suggestions I've gotten.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=311210

I'm but a newb but from my research it seems you'd need to have another distinct rocky area for another rock-dweller (I'm thinking my third species will be J. Transcriptus) and that it may be too low for cyprichromis so stay out of other territories.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

be careful with the types of shells u have and the calvus. they can and will swim into shells and get stuck and die.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Based on the advice, I am going to forego the addition of another species and leave it where it stands. I will look forward to the colony of Multis! This should be a great experience to observe.



jgilvey said:


> Cool! Looks great! I'm getting a 33L started myself and your fish are two I want to have as well. Here's the thread if you'd like to see what suggestions I've gotten.


Thank you for this, your thread was very beneficial. Good luck with your tank, keep me updated on this!



sumthinfishy said:


> be careful with the types of shells u have and the calvus. they can and will swim into shells and get stuck and die.


Absolutely, I have been keeping an eye on this, so far I have been safe and the multis have not let them anywhere close to the shell bed so I feel I can relax on this front a bit for now.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If you leave some open space between rocks an either side and a shell bed in the middle, a small Julie group(to form a pair) would be a nice addition. I'd take a hammer and break those rocks in to slightly smaller pieces and stack in each back corner. Ornatus or Gombe Marlieri would be a nice fit.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Myself I think your rockwork looks great !!,gotta say tho the right hand side of your set up is going to look pretty empty with just the calvus,the shellies wont move far from the shellbed,and calvus can be quite secretive, I would be tempted to add another species to hopefully take up residence around the rocks, as Floridagirl says julies would fit the bill,but I would go for a couple of "punks", n.caudopunctatus cracking little tang and quite peaceful ,and for tangs that's rare, its not easy to get a "pair" of julies but if you do and they breed they can be very aggressive, my pair of regani spawn and raise young on a regular basis ,but the female knocks six bells out of the male when she has fry,but have a look at some punks you wont be dissappointed :fish:


----------



## jgilvey (Jun 12, 2008)

Been considering caudopunctatus for my 33L as well - they look so cool patrolling the tank.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

jgilvey said:


> Been considering caudopunctatus for my 33L as well - they look so cool patrolling the tank.


I have a pair of caudopunctatus. I picked up a group at an auction and once I got a pair they quickly became one of my favorite fish. The male cruises the tank showing great color all the time. The only thing I caution people about is they are vicious when they spawn. Both the male and female will defend vigorously which can lead to a lot of ripped fins (never any permanent damage). The bristlenose in my caudo tank is bigger than both caudos but he just lets the algae around their shells grow now that his fins have a few half circles taken out of them.


----------

